# Pressemeldung: Neuer Stützpunkt für Fischereischeinprüfung in Bargteheide



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Neuer Stützpunkt für Fischereischeinprüfung in Bargteheide​*




Der Landesanglerverband SH im DAV hat einen neuen Stützpunkt zur Ausbildung für die Fischereischeinprüfung eröffnet.

Nach der Ausbildung der Dozenten und Prüfer durch den LA -SH im DAV  hat jetzt der erste Ausbildungslehrgang begonnen.

Schon nach kurzer Zeit als die Lehrgangsleiter Timo Bienert und Jan Pusch von der Angelschule Nord den Termin bekannt gegeben haben, war der Lehrgang schon ausgebucht.
Die Teilnehmer werden in 30 Unterrichtsstunden in 5 Sachgebieten für die Prüfung vorbereitet, die aus 420 Prüfungsfragen besteht.

Der Präsident des LV-SH im DAV Siegfried Stockfleth wird mit dem Prüfungsteam eigenhändig die Prüfung im Rathaussaal der Stadt Bargteheide abnehmen. 
Da es seit langer Zeit die erste Fischereischeinprüfung ist, wird auch der Bürgermeister und die Presse anwesend sein. 

S.Stockfleth LV Präsident


----------

